# Ultimate surf combo



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Bored and broke so obviously the cure is to look at chit I can't afford. Lets say you, or I hypothetically won the lottery; or I sold my jeep What would be a surf (FISHING) combo that you would buy? I am looking for an 8 n bait heaver, and a reel for distance, drag and reliability. Now I am not looking to get crazy right now, just a good solid combo; can't afford a 1300 dollar custom; and not sure I would want to surf fish with something that pretty Here is my example of one I covet; The Saltist 30 that Ryan White has http://www.hatterasjack.com customized with ceramic bearings and knobby mag; and lets say a Breakaway HDX 12 foot Rod. Never thrown a Saltist but its seems a popular reel here.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

That combo will serve you well. You don't have to spend a fortune to have a nice surf outfit. You can certainly dump more money into one but it won't catch you any more fish. I would try to handle the Saltist 30 before you buy....if you have small hands you may find it awkward to cast.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I can definitely sympathize with the broke and bored part. How about spend the bucks for the spiffy new reel and find the HDX, here used, for a ton less. Last one I saw go was what under 150? for the 12 ft. version That should cut into that 1300.00 dream date.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

brandonmc said:


> That combo will serve you well. You don't have to spend a fortune to have a nice surf outfit. You can certainly dump more money into one but it won't catch you any more fish. I would try to handle the Saltist 30 before you buy....if you have small hands you may find it awkward to cast.


 Actually the saltist is about as low profile as they come,great feel in your hands.. Myself,would go for the 20,but to each his own,cause the 30 is a dern good reel as well,with or without mag addition....


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Conventional:
WRI Fusion Magnum and Avet SX 6/4 MC

Spinning:
HDX or Ballistic Custom 40-405 and Shimano Aero Technium MGS 10000XSA
(The ultimate in distance, drag and reliability)......Yes, this is a terrific 8-bait combo with braid, just don't use it at the Point.....


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Drum-drum how does the 20 compare without being magged to the 525 mag as far as castibility?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Timmay said:


> Drum-drum how does the 20 compare without being magged to the 525 mag as far as castibility?



Have never measured... So,I can't say for positive that I am or am not throwing further or as far.. Have used the 525's a couple of yrs though,and in terms of consistency,I give it to the saltist.. And I'm sure you already know how good the drag is in the saltist.. There are a lot of folks that swear by the 525,and some dern good fishermen as well.. Jmho,I like the saltist better as an alround fishing reel...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

just what I'm fishing now... either a custon AFAW Beach or a CTS 5-8 and either a ABU 6500 Mag Elite or a Penn 525 Mag or super mag...  one of the better things about being single, you can spend what you want for tackle and don't have to explain yourself to anyone...


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the 13'6" CTS 5-8oz with a 6500 CT Mag Hi-Speed on it....light as a feather and can handle just about everything in the surf.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Just switched my slosh 30 to a 11' 6" Pinnacle heaver designed for distance by Zack Brody(whoever he is.) Picked up that rod for 50 bucks at the fort fisher trading post. That thing is a casting machine; waaaaayy outcast the 12 foot Tica I had the slosh on. Really stoked about taking it out again tomorrow and working out the kinks. Thanks for the input Drum-drum; definately leaning towards the saltist because of the drag and the fact that I love my slosh so much(thanks Kingfeeder))


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Timmay, if you are not looking to add to your quiver I'd stick with the slosh. The slosh gets left behind alot of times in the search for something better when in reality it's probably on top for 8nbait NC drum fishing. I've got or had many reels and the slosh is like the jeep cj7 of reels. I'd look at a custom rod and stick with the slosh if it was me.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Timmay said:


> Just switched my slosh 30 to a 11' 6" Pinnacle heaver designed for distance by Zack Brody(whoever he is.) Picked up that rod for 50 bucks at the fort fisher trading post. That thing is a casting machine; waaaaayy outcast the 12 foot Tica I had the slosh on. Really stoked about taking it out again tomorrow and working out the kinks. Thanks for the input Drum-drum; definately leaning towards the saltist because of the drag and the fact that I love my slosh so much(thanks Kingfeeder))


Timmay, I can be silent no longer.......please note: Our OBX moderator is not Drum-drum.......he's Drumdum........


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

new custom nitro paired with 525 mag or slosh 30 .
should be a great setup with either reel.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't buy a brand new rod, If you root around enough you will find a good rod for a great price. If all else fails, go to bass pro shops and buy there combo. I was just there I can't remember how much they cost, but it was around 150ish. 

As far as a reel I would do the saltist. If I had the clams to get a few of them. And if I fished like I use to a few yrs ago. I have thrown them, (but I do not own one). They throw good. Right now I have several 525s seems to hold up for me. But if you want a reel that will hold up get whatever DD has. He is hard on his reels.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Sorry bout that Drumdrum. I do eventually want to add a couple rounds to the arsenal; but the more I cast the slosh the more I am coming around to think like Mulletbreath that is one heck of a reel. I am a firm believer in Craigslist, and buying used I will avidly search for a custom rod online when I when the lottery; for now I gotta rock taking the slosh to practice before work. Thanks for the input; still going to buy a saltist when I can afford it; its just too pretty:fishing:


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

The slosh is a great out of the box reel. They held up to DD for a few yrs. If not still hold up with him. I have several of them as well. Once the season starts up you will hear about used rods forsale. Don't make the mistake that me and another person on the board and get the progear reel. It is pretty, but not worth it.


----------



## LUCC (Jul 28, 2009)

My combo is a Quantum Cabo CSP80PT and a 10' tica two piece surf rod. I like it and caught plenty of reds with it down in Hatteras last year.:fishing:


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Timmy*

Slow down and read this name......DrumDum


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

oops; kids these days...My apologies DrumDum


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

Are there any spinning reels that are good for surf fishing? I cannot cast a baitcaster without snarling the line.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Conventional have 2 I like alot, 

1267 10'6 tosses 2-6 ounces 4 n bait sweet, with an Avet SX, 

1418, 11'9, tosses 2-6 sweet around 5 and bait with an Avet SX.

(back up reels still the Blue Yonder and 525mag)

Spinning

OM (2 for nasty chit) 11' 5-10 throws 8nbait NP, both with 6500ss
Solaris1202, 12' 2-8, 5 sweet spot, Okuma Coronada reel.

2 rods I aint used in ages, Absolute Pinnacle (use sharking with a 535 but aint been in seems like forever) and the Sealine X


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Dude I love my Penn 850 ssm; even though it isn't made in the US) Honestly I had the same fears but Kingfisher sold me that slosh and it isn't hard at all to learn. Just have another combo to fish with for a while; rig up with just a sinker and cast all day...easy money. c3 standard century; rod, that is the rod Mr. White says is the best surf rod he has used; that is what my savings account; or lottery winnings will go to; Custom Saltist 20 or 30 with a c3 standard century custom built rod...Word up


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Wheels Reels Fusion Mag and a Saltist 20. 

That's my ultimate fishing combo, anyway.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry think I was trying to say there really aint one ultimate, nothng can do all with the same sweet spot, kinda like a woman and her shoes, need one or two for every occassion.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

That was nicely put


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok. My line up:
Rainshadow 11'6" SUR 1385F 2-6oz rated sweet spot is 5-6& Bait.
CTS 13'6" rated 5-8oz sweet spot is 6-8&Bait..
Both paired with Abu 6500 CT Mag Hi-Speed(red)


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

dsurf said:


> Conventional:
> WRI Fusion Magnum and Avet SX 6/4 MC
> 
> Spinning:
> ...


Why not?


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

My favorite comb is in fact a 12 foot HDX and a saltist 20. I have an AFAW- 6-n-bait, 12 foot Nitro and a rainshadow 1509. I also have numerous sha, shv and abu reels. If I could only have one I would go with the HDX and saltist combo. I did have my HDX re-wrapped with fugi gudies. Love the rod!!!! Best deal around is to find a lightly used rod. JUst keep your eyes on the board.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Timmay said:


> Sorry bout that Drumdrum. I do eventually want to add a couple rounds to the arsenal; but the more I cast the slosh the more I am coming around to think like Mulletbreath that is one heck of a reel. I am a firm believer in Craigslist, and buying used I will avidly search for a custom rod online when I when the lottery; for now I gotta rock taking the slosh to practice before work. Thanks for the input; still going to buy a saltist when I can afford it; its just too pretty:fishing:


 No problem,I own 4 of them that are 10yrs old.. Had drags and some other innerds put in them after 7.. Sleepyhead is right,kinda rough on my stuff,but those slooshes are one tough reel..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Conventional
12'6 Fusion + Daiwa Saltist 20H

Spinning : 

Custom Daiwa Ballistic 35 blank + Daiwa Dogfight... =P


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AL_N_VB said:


> Conventional
> 12'6 Fusion + Daiwa Saltist 20H
> 
> Spinning :
> ...


Daiwa Dogfight???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Daiwa Dogfight???


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

$1100 spinning reel


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

KingKrimpet said:


> Why not?


Braid is frowned upon at the Point!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ugly but functional (and just ordered) a fun one
OM 12' SPINNING 6-12
Fin-Nor Offshore Spin 95 
Gonna be my shark rig 

Other than that I am still thinking of a spinning custom but more so I am thinking about saving my money and learning how to throw a con THEN build my custom heaver...I am so dang indecisive.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

dsurf said:


> Braid is frowned upon at the Point!


Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll add this to "braid is frowned upon at THE POINT".. When drumfishing,striperfishing,or anything involving 8nbait or bottomfishing,it's frowned upon.. Mainly because folks "think" braid cuts you off,but the real reason would be the unfixable tangle it can create,especially in the dark...

As far as plugging for spainish or bluefish with a spinning rod,have used braid many times,with others doing the same......


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Personally mono at the Point (I have one reel loaded just for the Congo Line) Mono on my heay rods, braid on smaller reels.


----------

